# Aizen (Bleach) vs Hazama (Blazblue)



## DemiFiend (Feb 21, 2011)

Who is the bigger troll of the two?

Hazama Terumi



or

Sosuke Aizen



PS: Couldn't find a smaller example of good Hazama's trolling.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2011)

For the record, the moniker he goes by in his current 'disguise' is just Hazama, but his actual name (and title) is Yuuki Terumi. For the record, a Yuuki is a kind of evil spirit... which makes sense considering Hazama's true nature.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 22, 2011)

Hard to say. Aizen was able to troll much of the Bleach fandom and pretty much all of the bleach cast. He was also planning on stringing up Ichigo's friends and setting them up for a good display in an attempt to troll Ichigo even harder. And then there was what he did to Momo during the FKT arc which made Hitsugaya go fucking shit bonkers.

As for Hazama, he also trolled pretty much the entire cast and was the cause of many bad things that happened to them. In Carl's bad ending, he trolled him while he killed the poor guy. Then, there's what he did to Noel, which was trolling her to the point of absolute despair...


----------



## Bioness (Feb 22, 2011)

Aizen man, like what the dude did to everyone was just fucked up , thank god he got out trolled by Urahara before he appeared on our front door step


----------



## Battoumaru (Feb 23, 2011)

Isn't Terumi still undefeated? Enen when you beat him, he comes out unfazed...


----------



## Cypher0120 (Feb 24, 2011)

Trolling is a way of life for Terumi. He needs to troll and get people to hate him in order to continue existing. *nod*

Seriously, it's one of the canon explanations to how he still sticks around when he doesn't have an Observer.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 24, 2011)

Considering that Terumi is an evil spirit of the sort that FEEDS on negative emotions, you may be more right than you think.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 24, 2011)

Battoumaru said:


> Isn't Terumi still undefeated? Enen when you beat him, he comes out unfazed...


Actually Terumi got beaten by Ragna's DEM powerup...
*Spoiler*: __ 



But in the end Ragna didn't land the finishing blow on him. Then later we find out that it all was Terumi's plan to catch Tamagahara off-guard and take them out. But he isn't the Big Bad. Terumi's boss, Emperor Librarius made her appearance at the finale. She's dead set to kill everyone now. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And she turned out to be Saya, Ragna and Jin's supposedly dead sister. Terumi wake her up just recently and probably manipulating her with the help of the mysterious mage. So who's the boss? Terumi and Co. are!






Anyways he's pretty much the cause of all suffering in the BB verse and Terumi damn well enjoys it.
I would compare him to Izaya or Kirei. He's definitely getting the kicks for setting people up.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 24, 2011)

A friend of mine theorizes that Terumi is really Nyarlathotep, because he has his same tendency to troll the hell out of everyone and everything for seemingly no reason at all other than because he can and is bored...


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Actually Terumi got beaten by Ragna's DEM powerup...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That really isn't a DEM victory for Ragna. It was at most an evening of the field. Also considering that the continuum shift constantly changes variable until Takamagahara gets what it wants. Lambda being there at that time really can't be called DEM since Ragna get's beaten every other instance. Also he didn't plan to get his ass beaten by Ragna, it was just in that instance he understood that Takamagahara wasn't omniscient and he used it.

Seriously give Ragna credit where it's due. He might not be able to beat any of the Six Heroes at full power at that point and time, but the only reason Terumi won all those other times is because he handicapped Ragna prior.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 24, 2011)

^The thing is we can't be sure of that.
Maybe Terumi just took the perfect opportunity, maybe he was expecting something like that. I just think the set-up was way too perfect.
Also same for the DEM part. Depends on what you consider it as such. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Your explanation for example perfectly parallels with the ancient definition of Deus Ex Machina AKA literal miracle from a higher being. That higher being was Takamagahara was here and they choose the alternate reality fitting for that. But thinking about it again...It doesn't make any sense. Takamagahara had a completely different objective. If for anyone it was in Terumi's favor to off-set the plan. And we're back to the beginning...

To conclude: No, it wasn't the BS-like DEM. Ragna's powerup very much made sense and it felt damn satisfying as he beat up Terumi. I even think that Terumi couldn't really win there. But the thing is that with all the time fuckery and considering how much a bastard Terumi is, the chances of him staging the entire fight is very high.


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> ^The thing is we can't be sure of that.
> Maybe Terumi just took the perfect opportunity, maybe he was expecting something like that. I just think the set-up was way too perfect.
> Also same for the DEM part. Depends on what you consider it as such.
> 
> ...





Still it's more possible for Terumi not fighting with all his powers.


He isn't taking his opponents seriously. At least most of the times.


----------

